# Kamehameha(DBZ) vs. Wyzen(Asura's Wrath)



## Toriko (Jul 22, 2011)

The Kamehameha has to destroy Wyzen beyond recognition To win... can Wyzen Tank all of them???? Assume that he's healed after each attack hits him.

Scenario 1: Roshi's Kamehameha
Scenario 2: Goku's 4x Kaioken Kamehameha
Scenario 3: Goku's Instant Transmission Kamehameha
Scenario 4: Cell's Kamehameha
Scenario 5: SSJ3 Goku's "Real" Kamehameha

Bonus Scenario: Wyzen vs. Goku and Roshi(all they have to do in this fight is destroy Wyzen's manboob)


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 22, 2011)

you forgot the bonus scenario Man boobs vs. Goku and Roshi


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 22, 2011)

I think number 4 or 5 will certainly destroy Wyzen..


----------



## Toriko (Jul 22, 2011)

OP edited


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 22, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> I think number 4 or 5 will certainly destroy Wyzen..


Or would they just make holes in him?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 22, 2011)

Man boobs destroy the DBZ verse


----------



## King Hopper (Jul 22, 2011)

Someone needs to calc the size of that shit.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 22, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Someone needs to calc the size of that shit.



Just by eyeballing that pic, and given the perspective, Wyzen's tummy is as large as the earth.

IMO, you're looking at a feat comparable to Hulk's asteroid one


----------



## Fact (Jul 22, 2011)

The energy Asura pumped into Wyzen's index finger is definitely less than what's required to destroy the moon, he falls on 1.



Brohan said:


> Just by eyeballing that pic, and given the perspective, Wyzen's tummy is as large as the earth.


What are you talking about, his belly is way smaller than the earth. It's not that difficult to calculate either. Take the tangent angle and you'll find the diameter of the earth, from there it's easy to make a length-comparison and solve for the volume. It's not rocket science, I just don't feel like sitting in MS paint and try to make an estimate for the angle.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 22, 2011)

Fact said:


> The energy Asura pumped into Wyzen's index finger is definitely less than what's required to destroy the moon, he falls on 1.



How on earth can you tell?

And it isn't like it took that much energy to destroy DBZ's moon.


----------



## Blade (Jul 22, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> Someone needs to calc the size of that shit.




Doesn't seem, he is larger than the Earth right?


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 22, 2011)

Fact said:


> *The energy Asura pumped into Wyzen's index finger is definitely less than what's required to destroy the moon, he falls on 1.*
> 
> What are you talking about, his belly is way smaller than the earth. It's not that difficult to calculate either. Take the tangent angle and you'll find the diameter of the earth, from there it's easy to make a length-comparison and solve for the volume. It's not rocket science, I just don't feel like sitting in MS paint and try to make an estimate for the angle.



Wait..what?

You just pulled the bolded down part out of your ass.


Asura applied so much blunt force that he destroyed the guy's damned finger,and the kinetic shockwave actually destroyed the rest of his body.

Are you trolling or what?


----------



## Fact (Jul 22, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> How on earth can you tell?


Simple, Newton's second law. If it was anywhere near as powerful as the visuals made it seem Asura would've popped out like a nail on the other end of the world.



Whimsy said:


> And it isn't like it took that much energy to destroy DBZ's moon.


How can you tell?


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 22, 2011)

Fact said:


> Simple, Newton's second law. If it was anywhere near as powerful as the visuals made it seem Asura would've popped out like a nail on the other end of the world.
> 
> 
> How can you tell?



Ahahaha,oh wow.

Because that was always respected in Comics,right? 

That's the same thing as saying that Roshi should have flown back 1000 miles or so due to the knockback of the Kamehameha that destroyed the Moon!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 22, 2011)

Fact said:


> Simple, Newton's second law. If it was anywhere near as powerful as the visuals made it seem Asura would've popped out like a nail on the other end of the world.
> 
> 
> How can you tell?



Welcome to fiction dipshit.


----------



## Fact (Jul 22, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> Ahahaha,oh wow.
> 
> Because that was always respected in Comics,right?


Yeah, in fact that's the case. What, you want us to overlook one of the most basic laws of physics to make Wyzen seem more durable than the law implies?



Ciupy said:


> That's the same thing as saying that Roshi should have flown back 1000 miles or so due to the knockback of the Kamehameha that destroyed the Moon!


Not really because Roshi's blast detonated on impact. By firing a nuke you're not destroying the rocket-silo from where it's fired.



ShikiYakumo said:


> Welcome to fiction dipshit.


So you accept physics-related calculations but you ignore certain laws of physics because you don't like them?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 22, 2011)

Fact said:


> Yeah, in fact that's the case. What, you want us to overlook one of the most basic laws of physics to make Wyzen seem more durable than the law implies?
> 
> 
> Not really because Roshi's blast detonated on impact. By firing a nuke you're not destroying the rocket-silo from where it's fired.
> ...



No I don't because laws don't have to apply in fiction. But by your logic it does.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 22, 2011)

Fact said:


> Yeah, in fact that's the case. What, you want us to overlook one of the most basic laws of physics to make Wyzen seem more durable than the law implies?
> 
> 
> Not really because Roshi's blast detonated on impact. By firing a nuke you're not destroying the rocket-silo from where it's fired.



Oh wow..laws of physics?

In a game that lets you punch a planet-sized god?

Are you shitting me? 

And according to your logic,the Kamehameha should have acted as a jet stream and propelled poor Roshi the fuck out of the country,unless you are implying that all the energy of a Kamehameha is concentrated in the tip,which various clashes of it and other energy attacks have showed that it's not!


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't think fact knows what he is talking about... anything can go in fiction that doesn't make sense in the real world in my opinion.


----------



## Fact (Jul 22, 2011)

So you want to apply physics to quantify the durability of Wyzen, but when a certain feat contradicts the premise of him being considerably durable you decide to ignore it just to hype up his durability.

Asura punched a building sized creature into orbit, I accept that and I'm happy for him. But until he have any other reasonably impressive quantifiable feats I'm not going to speculate. As I've said before, wait with this Asura business until the game is out. There's no need in trying to keep your wank-hand strong when you know next to nothing of the game.



spaniardguitarist said:


> I don't think fact knows what he is talking about... anything can go in fiction that doesn't make sense in the real world in my opinion.


It's simple, either you accept physics or you don't. If you don't then you don't make calculations and base battles of those calculations.

I could easily make a estimate for Wyzen's durability and it would turn out to be fairly low, after all the earth's crust is rather thin. But I really don't feel like it. At least not today, besides judging by all this wank it would be ignored either way.


----------



## dimhaku (Jul 22, 2011)

Itachi set. Complaining about laws of physics in fiction. Obvious failure.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 22, 2011)

Fact said:


> So you want to apply physics to quantify the durability of Wyzen, but when a certain feat contradicts the premise of him being considerably durable you decide to ignore it just to hype up his durability.
> 
> Asura punched a building sized creature into orbit, I accept that and I'm happy for him. But until he have any other reasonably impressive quantifiable feats I'm not going to speculate. As I've said before, wait with this Asura business until the game is out. There's no need in trying to keep your wank-hand strong when you know next to nothing of the game.




If you disregard that then you should as well disregard any truly great feat of strenght from Superman,Hulk and any other class 100 heavy hitters since they blatantly contradict the laws of physics.

They couldn't possibly lift a boat or building since the material the boat/building is made of would brake apart..and that's just an easy example!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 22, 2011)

Fact said:


> So you want to apply physics to quantify the durability of Wyzen, but when a certain feat contradicts the premise of him being considerably durable you decide to ignore it just to hype up his durability.
> 
> Asura punched a building sized creature into orbit, I accept that and I'm happy for him. But until he have any other reasonably impressive quantifiable feats I'm not going to speculate. As I've said before, wait with this Asura business until the game is out. There's no need in trying to keep your wank-hand strong when you know next to nothing of the game.



I love how your trying to sound smart but instead you sound like a idiot.


----------



## Fact (Jul 22, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> If you disregard that then you should as well disregard any truly great feat of strenght from Superman,Hulk and any other class 100 heavy hitters since they blatantly contradict the laws of physics.


We do, we call those unquantifiable feats.



Ciupy said:


> They couldn't possibly lift a boat or building since the material the boat/building is made of would brake apart..and that's just an easy example!


Assuming of course that the boat or building is constructed of a material that isn't thick or rigid enough to hold. It's not necessarily a violation in physics because it seems unbelievable.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 22, 2011)

Fact said:


> We do, we call those unquantifiable feats.
> 
> 
> Assuming of course that the boat or building is constructed of a material that isn't thick or rigid enough to hold. It's not necessarily a violation in physics because it seems unbelievable.



So you are saying that a human-sized being picking up a boat that weights around 1000 tons  by a corner and is made out of steel (not some exotic material) is true to physics?

Really?

Try to spot how many laws are broken there.


----------



## Fact (Jul 22, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> So you are saying that a human-sized being picking up a boat that weights around 1000 tons  by a corner and is made out of steel (not some exotic material) is true to physics?
> 
> Really?
> 
> Try to spot how many laws are broken there.


It doesn't break any laws. Assuming that the steel is distributed in a way so it's possible it may even be reasonable.

Laws are ideas as "If no force is exerted on an object in motion it will maintain the same velocity".

But Asura and Wyzen didn't break any laws either, it's just that it can be concluded from one law that he wasn't as durable as you make him seem.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 22, 2011)

Fact said:


> It doesn't break any laws. Assuming that the steel is distributed in a way so it's possible it may even be reasonable.
> 
> Laws are ideas as "If no force is exerted on an object in motion it will maintain the same velocity".
> 
> But Asura and Wyzen didn't break any laws either, it's just that it can be concluded from one law that he wasn't as durable as you make him seem.



First of all,you couldn't lift something as heavy as that in the first place by a corner,you'd have to get under its center of mass and then try to lift it from there.

No object that heavy made out of any known metal could be lifted by applying force on a surface as tiny as two human hands and it would just go through the metal like paper.


Happy now?

And it can't be concluded from any law that Asura punched that  freaking hard?


The fact that you can accept somebody growing to the size of a planet but not that somebody can punch that hard and not be affected by a law of physics is really,really weird..


----------



## Fact (Jul 22, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> First of all,you couldn't lift something as heavy as that in the first place by a corner,you'd have to get under its center of mass and then try to lift it from there.


The center of mass isn't always in the center of a body, take a triangle for instance. Then you could always add moment if the center of mass isn't where the object is lifted.



Ciupy said:


> No object that heavy made out of any known metal could be lifted by applying force on a surface as tiny as two human hands and it would just go through the metal like paper.


With a reasonable thickness I think it should be possible actually.



Ciupy said:


> Happy now?


No you didn't point out any law violations.



Ciupy said:


> And it can't be concluded from any law that Asura punched that  freaking hard?


It can, basic mechanics actually. How you calculate the the exact force with a slim margin of error is a challenge though.



Ciupy said:


> The fact that you can accept somebody growing to the size of a planet but not that somebody can punch that hard and not be affected by a law of physics is really,really weird..


Not really, physics adapt after reality. Treat the game world as reality and it's fairly simple.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 22, 2011)

In this thread, class, we will be witnessing the phenomenon of one talking out of their anal orifice.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 22, 2011)

Fact said:


> The center of mass isn't always in the center of a body, take a triangle for instance. Then you could always add moment if the center of mass isn't where the object is lifted.
> 
> 
> With a reasonable thickness I think it should be possible actually.
> ...




After that moronic post regarding Wyzen's body being made of magic and possibly being as strong as glass,I should probably refrain myself from posting a response to you but..


A boat (and by that I mean a 1000 tons ship) couldn't be lifted by a human-sized being from a corner since I don't really think that (even with the engine) its center of mass would be anywhere near that place.


A reasonable thickness my ass..

Two human-sized hands actually pushing against a 1000 ton ship and not breaking the steel?

How thick do you think they build those hulls? 


And I won't even comment on that "treat the game as reality" part.

Good night.


----------



## pikachuwei (Jul 22, 2011)

Dude ignoring that when wyzen exploded the explosion was much larger than the earth


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 22, 2011)

Fact said:


> Treat the game world as reality and it's fairly simple.



this says it all about how we all should view you


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 22, 2011)

Watch now as an innocent OBDer attempts to feed the beast, to placate it.  Although his intentions are surely pure of heart, he will find only that the creature is invigorated by the administration of a healthy dose of logic and intelligence exceeding the beast's by a factor of infinity.

He will have to shield himself from the rearwards expulsion of verbal fecal matter if he wishes to survive, and quickly.


----------



## Physics Man (Jul 22, 2011)

Does the "Fact" even knows the laws of physics? Also 4 and 5 kill him for sure he isn't star sized or anything.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 22, 2011)

Considering it was shown in another trailer that Asura could fly, he could simply have countered the recoil with his flight ability


----------



## Fact (Jul 23, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> Does the "Fact" even knows the laws of physics?.


Better so than some pseudo-intellectual first year college student. Also, don't write a period after a question mark, you should have been thought this in first grade.



Endless Mike said:


> Considering it was shown in another trailer that Asura could fly, he could simply have countered the recoil with his flight ability


Assuming of course he was able to fly prior to that battle. Flight is most likely an ability that's gained in-game. If not, then Wyzen was completely disintegrated by less energy than it takes to pierce the crust of the earth with two foots.


----------



## OS (Jul 23, 2011)

King Hopper said:


> ...............



I know right?

Just stare..............................


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jul 23, 2011)

Is fact so fed up with his ego that he posts these kind of comments about a fictional game that doesn't have to make sense because it is fiction?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 23, 2011)

spaniardguitarist said:


> Is fact so fed up with his ego that he posts these kind of comments about a fictional game that doesn't have to make sense because it is fiction?



pretty much or it's because he thinks the game's physics should work like real life's either way he has a mental disability of some type after his entire"treat the game like real life" post.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 23, 2011)

It's obvious who's dupe he is, just put him on ignore until he's banned.

Now discuss Roshi and Goku vs Wyzen's manboob already.


----------



## Granlund64 (Jul 23, 2011)

Goku's 4x Kaioken Kamehameha was stronger than Vegeta's full powered attack which was supposed to destroy the Earth. Judging from that picture, Wyzen isn't nearly the size of Earth, so unless you want to discount Vegeta's statement as _*hyperbole*_, Wyzen won't get past scenario 2.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 23, 2011)

Brohan said:


> It's obvious who's dupe he is, just put him on ignore until he's banned.
> 
> Now discuss Roshi and Goku vs Wyzen's manboob already.



i already answered that  manboob solos the DBZverse :ho


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 23, 2011)

Fact said:


> Better so than some pseudo-intellectual first year college student. Also, don't write a period after a question mark, you should have been thought this in first grade.
> .



maybe you shouldn't be looking in a mirror when typing up replies bro.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 23, 2011)

Granlund64 said:


> Goku's 4x Kaioken Kamehameha was stronger than Vegeta's full powered attack which was supposed to destroy the Earth. Judging from that picture, Wyzen isn't nearly the size of Earth, so unless you want to discount Vegeta's statement as _*hyperbole*_, Wyzen won't get past scenario 2.



Stay still while I neg you


----------



## Physics Man (Jul 23, 2011)

Fact said:


> Better so than some pseudo-intellectual first year college student. Also, don't write a period after a question mark, you should have been thought this in first grade.
> 
> 
> Assuming of course he was able to fly prior to that battle. Flight is most likely an ability that's gained in-game. If not, then Wyzen was completely disintegrated by less energy than it takes to pierce the crust of the earth with two foots.



Lol I did learn that in the 1st grade and you know what's amazing, in the real world no one cares about what you learned in the 1st grade. We can talk about physics, you like wavefunctions, if you knew come calculus maybe we can talk about them. Or if that's to complicated for your little brain to handle we can talk about F=MA


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 23, 2011)

Granlund64 said:


> so unless you want to discount Vegeta's statement as _*hyperbole*_, Wyzen won't get past scenario 2.



that's exactly what it is


----------



## Granlund64 (Jul 23, 2011)

Brohan said:


> Stay still while I neg you



Can you tell me exactly why? Ok, Vegeta destroying the Earth is considered hyperbole here, right, you don't still have to neg me for not knowing that. Thanks to Immortal Watchdog for clearing it up.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 23, 2011)

You knew, that's why you used the term hyperbole at all.

Then there's also the fact that you're trying to pass Wyzen off as being smaller than than the earth, when its painfully obvious that he is several times larger than it.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 23, 2011)

Granlund64 said:


> Can you tell me exactly why? Ok, Vegeta destroying the Earth is considered hyperbole here, right, you don't still have to neg me for not knowing that. Thanks to Immortal Watchdog for clearing it up.



it is due to characters vastly stronger then him going all out and failing to do more then continent bust..or how Freiza at one of his nastiest levels could only core a planet...and let well physics basically destroy it for him.

Vegeta was mentally and emotionally unstable and was loosing it when he said that it's hardly a good source or a trust worthy one


----------



## Granlund64 (Jul 23, 2011)

Brohan said:


> You knew, that's why you used the term hyperbole at all.
> 
> Then there's also the fact that you're trying to pass Wyzen off as being smaller than than the earth, when its painfully obvious that he is several times larger than it.



Yes, I knew that some people consider it as hyperbole, wasn't sure of you.
I said judging from that picture, and judging from it, he isn't nearly the size of Earth, you see only a fraction of planet Earth in that picture.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm just gonna put you on ignore K?


----------



## Physics Man (Jul 23, 2011)

Vegeta can't bust a planet, the earth is 84 times more massive then the moon and Vegeta only had a power level of 18000 while piccolo had a power level around 1500 to 3000 when he did his moon busting feat. The number don't make any sense for Vegeta to be able to bust earth.


----------



## Granlund64 (Jul 23, 2011)

Brohan said:


> I'm just gonna put you on ignore K?



I honestly don't care, but if you haven't ignored me yet, mind telling me why? Do you usually ignore everyone who disagrees with you, or is wrong in something - not really the best way of debating. I guess you can do whatever you want.


----------



## Granlund64 (Jul 23, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> Vegeta can't bust a planet, the earth is 84 times more massive then the moon and Vegeta only had a power level of 18000 while piccolo had a power level around 1500 to 3000 when he did his moon busting feat. The number don't make any sense for Vegeta to be able to bust earth.



Point taken, but I don't think that powelevels can be scaled in such way - the farmer had a powerlevel of 5, so if 1500 is needed to destroy the moon, the farmer has more firepower than Earths entire nuclear arsenal.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jul 23, 2011)

Granlund64 said:


> Yes, I knew that some people consider it as hyperbole, wasn't sure of you.
> I said judging from that picture, and judging from it, he isn't nearly the size of Earth, you see only a fraction of planet Earth in that picture.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJJOTeZcAzQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
0:48 If he was smaller then the planet then he shouldn't be able to stand above it let alone lulzpoke it. the only way he could be smaller is if his legs was multiple times smaller then his arms.

2:11, His explosion is bigger then the planet.


----------



## Fact (Jul 23, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> Lol I did learn that in the 1st grade and you know what's amazing, in the real world no one cares about what you learned in the 1st grade.


Perhaps not what you learned in first grade specifically, but failing to accomplish something expected of first graders is humiliating if nothing else.



Physics Man said:


> We can talk about physics, you like wavefunctions, if you knew come calculus maybe we can talk about them. Or if that's to complicated for your little brain to handle we can talk about F=MA


Humoring coming from you, mister quantum mechanics. I solve more difficult mathematical problems in my sleep than those written on your exam sheet. If you want to be embarrassed further just send me a message.

I hope to god that I won't become as full of shit as you when I start my first year on Stanford this fall.



Physics Man said:


> Vegeta can't bust a planet, the earth is 84 times more massive then the moon and Vegeta only had a power level of 18000 while piccolo had a power level around 1500 to 3000 when he did his moon busting feat. The number don't make any sense for Vegeta to be able to bust earth.


Why are you ignoring Roshi's feat and why are you assuming that power levels scale linearly with energy-output when it obviously doesn't.

Here's the relation between power-level and energy output.



It's a 2nd grade polynomial, it has already been proven. Though with your F = ma calculations the concept of interpolating data is far beyond your limited understanding.


----------



## Granlund64 (Jul 23, 2011)

^^ Okay, so he seems bigger than the planet. Was just judging out of the picture posted here before. Well I won't be attending this thread anymore, seeing that the OP ignored me and I've got no knowledge on Asura's Wrath.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jul 23, 2011)

Granlund64 said:


> ^^ Okay, so he seems bigger than the planet. Was just judging out of the picture posted here before. Well I won't be attending this thread anymore, seeing that the OP ignored me and I've got no knowledge on Asura's Wrath.



All you have to do is watch the trailers and gameplay vids on youtube. takes 20 mins max.


----------



## Physics Man (Jul 23, 2011)

Fact said:


> Perhaps not what you learned in first grade specifically, but failing to accomplish something expected of first graders is humiliating if nothing else.
> 
> 
> Humoring coming from you, mister quantum mechanics. I solve more difficult mathematical problems in my sleep than those written on your exam sheet. If you want to be embarrassed further just send me a message.
> ...



I noticed that you knew I was a first year student which is true, sounds like you've been stalking my profile and now my exam sheets 0_0. Also that chart you have is completely wrong, and you dare say F=MA is trivial. What type of equation is F=MA Facts?.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 23, 2011)

Someone has a hard on for Mr. Physics Man


----------



## Fact (Jul 23, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> I noticed that you knew I was a first year student which is true, sounds like you've been stalking my profile and now my exam sheets 0_0.


No, I simply know the pseudo-intellectual type who constantly needs to prove himself for attention to compensate for his flaws.



Physics Man said:


> Also that chart you have is completely wrong, and you dare say F=MA is trivial. What type of equation is F=MA Facts?.


What do you mean what type of equation is F = ma? It's the first order linearly proportional Newtonian relation between force (vector) exerted on a body, it's mass (scalar) and its acceleration (vector). It's directly based off of Newton's second law of motion. It's among the simplest formulas out there.

Of course this is another poorly designed trap, in which you have some specific idea which you want to flex your intelligence (or lack thereof) by posing a vague question. Nevertheless you've failed.

On another note, I like how you avoided my entire reply. Check and mate there buddy. Though you're hardly worth my time, I've established that about a month ago.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 23, 2011)

"You are on the way to destruction.

You have no chance to survive make your time."


----------



## Physics Man (Jul 23, 2011)

Fact said:


> No, I simply know the pseudo-intellectual type who constantly needs to prove himself for attention to compensate for his flaws.
> 
> 
> What do you mean what type of equation is F = ma? *It's the first order *linearly proportional Newtonian relation between force (vector) exerted on a body, it's mass (scalar) and its acceleration (vector). It's directly based off of Newton's second law of motion. It's among the simplest formulas out there.
> ...



Epic fail dude, it's second order acceleration is the 2nd derivative to position with respect to time, I knew you didn't know calculus or any real tools physicist use. So please take your pseudo intelligence metaphysics some place else.


----------



## Fact (Jul 23, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> Epic fail dude, it's second order acceleration is the 2nd derivative to position with respect to time


Not a first order differential equation you moron. A first order polynomial. Damn you're retarded.



Physics Man said:


> I knew you didn't know calculus or any real tools physicist use. So please take your pseudo intelligence metaphysics some place else.


Right mister I-don't-know-what-a-first-order-polynomial-is.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 23, 2011)

so genius when are you gonna post your falsified mensa picture?


----------



## Fact (Jul 23, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> so genius when are you gonna post your falsified mensa picture?


No, but if this pseudo-intellectual doesn't shut up sooner or later I'll set him up with the PDE I solved earlier today.


----------



## ensoriki (Jul 23, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> it is due to characters vastly stronger then him going all out and failing to do more then continent bust..or how Freiza at one of his nastiest levels could only core a planet...and let well physics basically destroy it for him.
> 
> Vegeta was mentally and emotionally unstable and was loosing it when he said that it's hardly a good source or a trust worthy one



Vegeta wasn't going to destroy the planet in some utter annihilation thing, it was probably going to be similar to Freiza but in an even slower process.


----------



## Physics Man (Jul 23, 2011)

Fact said:


> Not a first order differential equation you moron. A first order polynomia Damn. you're retarded.
> 
> 
> Right mister I-don't-know-what-a-first-order-polynomial-is.



So you're talking about physics and you didn't even called F=MA a differential equation when that's what it's most commonly called. If you said 1st order polynomial in Stanford you would of been laughed at, that gives almost no information about the physical interpretation of of it. Btw you didn't spell polynomial right. Hey unlike you who doesn't tell the truth I will idk how to solve PDE and I know you can't either Mr. 1st year Stanford student.


----------



## Fact (Jul 23, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Vegeta wasn't going to destroy the planet in some utter annihilation thing, it was probably going to be similar to Freiza but in an even slower process.


Frieza held back, he explained this himself as did Goku. Besides the Bardock movie is canon, after it was made Akira Toriyama referenced it in his manga (just before Goku's battle with Frieza) making it canon.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 23, 2011)

Fact said:


> No, but if this pseudo-intellectual doesn't shut up sooner or later I'll set him up with the PDE I solved earlier today.



 I thought you were gonna start your utterly masterfully ignorant lecture on how masashi kishimoto is a superior writer to Homer and Chaucer and the like 

it just seems like you are projecting with all this Pseudo-intellectual stuff astner wasn't even this obvious about it


----------



## Physics Man (Jul 23, 2011)

Fact said:


> Frieza held back, he explained this himself as did Goku. Besides the Bardock movie is canon, after it was made Akira Toriyama referenced it in his manga (just before Goku's battle with Frieza) making it canon.



Directed by	Mitsuo Hashimoto
Written by	Takao Koyama
Katsuyuki Sumisawa 

I don't see Akira Toriyama anywhere here.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 23, 2011)

Fact said:


> Frieza held back, he explained this himself as did Goku. Besides the Bardock movie is canon, after it was made Akira Toriyama referenced it in his manga (just before Goku's battle with Frieza) making it canon.



the demand for consistent feats overrides everything else Bardock is not canon 



ensoriki said:


> Vegeta wasn't going to destroy the planet in some utter annihilation thing, it was probably going to be similar to Freiza but in an even slower process.



which is not supported by any feats on panel


----------



## Fact (Jul 23, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> So you're talking about physics and you didn't even called F=MA a differential equation when that's what it's most commonly called.


It's a first order differential equation of velocity with respect to time and it's a second order differential equation of distance with respect to time, but it's not a differential equation of acceleration.

I didn't call it a differential equation for the same reason I don't call [f(x) = 1 + x] a third order differential equation of [g(x) = (1/3!)x^3 + (1/4!)x^4].



Physics Man said:


> If you said 1st order polynomial in Stanford you would of been laughed at


No you're just to stupid to understand what's actually being said. Which university do you attend anyway, 10 bucks it's a community college.



Physics Man said:


> Hey unlike you who doesn't tell the truth I will idk how PDE and I know you can't either Mr. 1st year Stanford student.


Actually I can, because high achieving people like myself spend most of their spare time studying, it's first when I tire I drop the pen and nag on pseudo-intellectuals like yourself.

It honestly doesn't surprise me that you couldn't solve my high school problem considering that I studied IB in high school and you're in a 3rd rate college if not a community college.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 23, 2011)

Christ, what the fuck did I just walk into...


----------



## Fact (Jul 23, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> Directed by	Mitsuo Hashimoto
> Written by	Takao Koyama
> Katsuyuki Sumisawa
> 
> I don't see Akira Toriyama anywhere here.


Did I say that he wrote or directed the movie? No I didn't.



Read the article, Akira Toriyama referenced Bardock after the movie was made, in his manga. It's recognized by him so it's canon, deal with it.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 23, 2011)

god Fact you are utterly pathetic and impressing no one..your desire to prove your intellectual superiority comes from a deep inferiority complex - the resentment in your posts is almost palpable

tell me: are you seen as some one who wont accomplish over much? or as some one who's desire to appear smart makes him fantastically unrelated and irritating?


----------



## Light (Jul 23, 2011)

Why does some butthurt always have to come in and ruin good threads?


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 23, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Christ, what the fuck did I just walk into...



a movie codec poster trying to troll us


----------



## Physics Man (Jul 23, 2011)

Fact said:


> It's a first order differential equation of velocity with respect to time and it's a second order differential equation of distance with respect to time, but it's not a differential equation of the acceleration.
> 
> I didn't call it a differential equation for the same reason I don't call [f(x) = 1 + x] a third order differential equation of [g(x) = (1/3!)x^3 + (1/4!)x^4].
> 
> ...



You don't even know standard physics conventions, if you knew anything about solving second order equation you would know why it makes no sense calling it a 1st order. Also IB math isn't as good as AP calc BC for physics and engineering. And yes NYU is a 3rd rate college, I've been challenging that you don't know calculus and considering you haven't proved to me by now that you know calculus any attempt you try at solve PDE will just be copying and pasting someone else's solution.


----------



## OS (Jul 23, 2011)

Someone teaching physics to physics man


----------



## Fact (Jul 23, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> god Fact you are utterly pathetic and impressing no one.


I'm not trying to impress anyone, I'm trying to destroy the ego of certain pseudo-intellectuals. That's what I do, that's what I've always done.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> your desire to prove your intellectual superiority comes from a deep inferiority complex - the resentment in your posts is almost palpable


No it comes from my desire to hunt pseudo-intellectuals come from a hatred for stupidity.



The Immortal WatchDog said:


> tell me: are you seen as some one who wont accomplish over much? or as some one who's desire to appear smart makes him fantastically unrelated and irritating?


Let me put it this way. To you, and everyone else in this thread I could appear to be the most retarded, rude and unsophisticated poster you've ever seen and I still wouldn't raise a brow.

Though it's getting late and I tire of the general stupidity of this forum. I'll have to compensate for this by doing some Z-transforms tomorrow.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Jul 23, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Christ, what the fuck did I just walk into...



I dunno, but it's bound to be amusing.


----------



## Physics Man (Jul 23, 2011)

Fact said:


> Did I say that he wrote or directed the movie? No I didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Read the article, Akira Toriyama referenced Bardock after the movie was made, in his manga. It's recognized by him so it's canon, deal with it.



No body denied that Bardock wasn't canon but the article states nothing about all of the events in the movie being canon.


----------



## Xelloss (Jul 23, 2011)

I am closing this for a bit.

Ok done you can procede.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 23, 2011)

Fact said:


> I'm not trying to impress anyone, I'm trying to destroy the ego of certain pseudo-intellectuals. That's what I do, that's what I've always done.



and your failing spectacularly at that



Fact said:


> No it comes from my desire to hunt pseudo-intellectuals come from a hatred for stupidity.



see it'd be believable if not for you being a dupe account of some one previously banned and well known for..among other things doctoring a Mensa IQ test and claiming Kishimoto was superior to Homer

I've taken down pseudo-intellectuals I've broken 'em I've done it because their nonsense was directly disrupting what ever forum I happened to be posting on..and I did with calm objectivity and harsh questioning,..when other posters do this it's the same. You, however are being insulting flaming you've been proven wrong you're trolling and you are acting with an ungodly large amount of resentment.



Fact said:


> Let me put it this way. To you, and everyone else in this thread I could appear to be the most retarded, rude and unsophisticated poster you've ever seen and I still wouldn't raise a brow.



you are hardly the most vulgar or retarded poster I've encountered you'd have to do much worse. You are however engaging in an act of pure spite for no other purpose then because you and your cultists over there dislike this forum and that isn't just stupid it's fantastically petty and you'd think some one as smart as you are trying to present yourself to be would in fact be diverting his attention and time to far less useless things.



Fact said:


> Though it's getting late and I tire of the general stupidity of this forum. I'll have to compensate for this by doing some Z-transforms tomorrow.



all I see is a ham fisted attempt to run away and save face


----------



## OS (Jul 23, 2011)

Well it's been a while since we had someone like violentrl


Or maybe it mangafox striking back.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 23, 2011)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> I dunno, but it's bound to be amusing.



agreed


----------



## Physics Man (Jul 23, 2011)

When I hear about violentrl it make me wish I was part of the OBD when he made that epic thread, the lulz I would of had.


----------



## OS (Jul 23, 2011)

King Hopper made the best thread ever in that time.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 23, 2011)

Emperor Joker said:


> Christ, what the fuck did I just walk into...



A verbal ass whooping of monstrous proportions.


----------



## The Immortal WatchDog (Jul 23, 2011)

Eternal Sleep said:


> A verbal ass whooping of monstrous proportions.



I wonder who you rooted for


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 23, 2011)

The Immortal WatchDog said:


> I wonder who you rooted for





**


----------



## Toriko (Jul 23, 2011)

Tailed beast bomb vs. Wyzen's right nipple


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 23, 2011)

Brohan said:


> Tailed beast bomb vs. Wyzen's right nipple



side boob nipple stomps :ho


----------



## King Hopper (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm amazed no one has said this yet.

@genius


----------



## IcySoul (Jul 23, 2011)

Physics Man is Stephen Hawking and Fact is Einstein.
[YOUTUBE]zn7-fVtT16k[/YOUTUBE]

Physic's man won for sure.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Jul 23, 2011)

Freddie Mercury said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJJOTeZcAzQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 0:48 If he was smaller then the planet then he shouldn't be able to stand above it let alone lulzpoke it. the only way he could be smaller is if his legs was multiple times smaller then his arms.
> 
> 2:11, His explosion is bigger then the planet.



1:18 Asura: "ATATATATATATATATATATATATATATA!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jul 23, 2011)

this "fact" guy reminds me of someone in MVC forums a lot.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 24, 2011)

Brohan said:


> The Kamehameha has to *destroy Wyzen beyond recognition To win*... can Wyzen Tank all of them???? Assume that he's healed after each attack hits him.
> 
> Scenario 1: Roshi's Kamehameha
> Scenario 2: Goku's 4x Kaioken Kamehameha
> ...



Beyond recognition more or less only requires an individual to be near headless. Roshi aims for the temple. GG



Oh, but if your intention was more along the lines of the entire body being blown apart (more or less), than I'd say Number 3 is enough. Goku's Inst kam against cell should be comfortably into the pla bus lvl and enough to blow apart a considerable chunk of wyzen. if not n3 than n4... and if not n4 than n5

Ps: I dunno if the game is out yet or if anymore scenes of the punc has been shown, but from what I remember about the punch it looked like Asura might have some kind of energy manipulation HK style that helped the kaboom.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Jul 24, 2011)

spaniardguitarist said:


> this "fact" guy reminds me of someone in MVC forums a lot.



He's Genius lol


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 24, 2011)

Physics Man said:


> Vegeta can't bust a planet, the earth is 84 times more massive then the moon and Vegeta only had a power level of 18000 while piccolo had a power level around 1500 to 3000 when he did his moon busting feat. The number don't make any sense for Vegeta to be able to bust earth.



Earth's GBE is actually some 1800 times greater than the moon



Granlund64 said:


> Point taken, but I don't think that powelevels can be scaled in such way - the farmer had a powerlevel of 5, so if 1500 is needed to destroy the moon, the farmer has more firepower than Earths entire nuclear arsenal.



Exactly. Power levels don't make sense.



Fact said:


> Frieza held back, he explained this himself as did Goku. Besides the Bardock movie is canon, after it was made Akira Toriyama referenced it in his manga (just before Goku's battle with Frieza) making it canon.



Wrong. That particular scene is canon, the character of Bardock and the fact that he rebelled against Frieza is canon, but nothing else in the movie is canon.



Emperor Joker said:


> Christ, what the fuck did I just walk into...



A thread being trolled, par for the course

Also his chart is fucking retarded, as if you plug in Roshi's PL of 139 it comes close to the power required to bust the Earth, which is 3 orders of magnitude higher than the moonbusting he did.


----------



## Toriko (Jul 24, 2011)

^More proof that he's talking out of his ass. Doesn't he have an IQ of over 9000 or something?


----------



## Belly Ranks (Jul 24, 2011)

OBD truly never ceases to amaze me.

Glad I got my PC up and running again.


----------



## OS (Jul 24, 2011)

IcySoul said:


> Physics Man is Stephen Hawking and Fact is Einstein.
> 
> Physic's man won for sure.



I guess that's a compliment


----------



## Xelloss (Jul 24, 2011)

Ok time to lock this.


----------

